# Wonderfest Photos: Post here please!



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

For all of us poor souls who couldn't make it to this years show, please post photos here for us! I hope everyone has a great time at the show. Sure wish I was there!


----------



## John May (Nov 16, 2004)

Here you go.
https://plus.google.com/photos/115549746726410540917/albums/5879282808279108801?banner=pwa


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Thanks! What is the news on the Polar Lights Batmobile reissue?

Does it have new parts or figures? Love the box art.

Are Polar Lights coming out with Adam West Batman and Robin climbing the wall? Poster implied that.


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Say - the first look at the PL Wicked Witch is in there. She's with a flying Monkey poised over her crystal ball watching the 4 denizens.

I like it!

Thanks JM


----------



## Bruce Bishop (Jan 17, 1999)

Thanks for posting the pictures, I really enjoyed them!


----------



## BatToys (Feb 4, 2002)

Another fan wrote "At this point they are looking into new packaging, West/Ward likeness figures and updating some existing parts."


----------



## bigdaddydaveh (Jul 20, 2007)

Thank you for posting these! Looks like some great build ups in the contest. That Wizard of OZ Witch kit looks like it's going to be awesome!


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

Does the flying monkey look a little small?


----------



## DarthForge (Feb 5, 2009)

Like the looks of the Superman & Thor kits.


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

Rotwang said:


> Does the flying monkey look a little small?


Are you kidding!? :freak:


----------



## Blufusion (Jan 30, 2010)

I just had a Modelers Geek Orgasim. Is this held every yr. in the same city and can I get a ticket to see it?


----------



## BrianM (Dec 3, 1998)

Awesome! Glad to see the Galileo is "still cooking". Bridge kit looks great. An improved 1999 Eagle!


----------



## Griffworks (Jun 24, 2002)

Blufusion said:


> I just had a Modelers Geek Orgasim. Is this held every yr. in the same city and can I get a ticket to see it?


Yes, it's been held in Louisville, Kentucky, every year since 1891* at approximately the same time of year. WonderFest USA site. While the date has fluctuated a bit over the course of the last couple of years, it's generally held in May, towards the latter half of the month. 

Best advice I can give is: 

* If you can afford it, drive
* Stay at the hotel where WF is being held
* If at all possible, arrive NLT than Friday morning - Thursday afternoon is even better
* If at all possible, don't leave until Monday morning. 
* Make a list of all the kits you might want - *and stick to the list!*
* Bring lots of cash money w/you as not all dealers take plastic and the ATM machine in the hotel hallway tends to run out of money by around Noon on Saturday
* If you're on a tight budget, it's not a bad idea to consider bring a cooler in which you can keep drinks and food 
* Take lots of pics and notes, you'll likely forget people's names two minutes after they give them, 'cause you'll meet someone else
* Let folks here, or on other forums that you might frequent, know that you're going the year you do, and make sure to get and give contact information for whomever you might already know/trust from the forums. Then be sure to put your *Online Handle*(s) that you go by on the forums, as that's the only way a LOT of folk are going to know who you are. 
* Remember to take deep breaths, *bath* and eat regularly and brush your teeth two or three times a day

WonderFest has been a Figure and SciFi/Horror convention for the ages, having been first founded in 1866*. LOTS of fun to be had and the best part is meeting up with other model building geeks/nerds that speak your language! Lots of other shows attempt to rise to the level of WonderFest, but most rarely ever make it. 

There are also a great many things to do in Louisville and the surrounding area. As with most major cities, Louisville doesn't lack for restaurants, either. There are even other conventions that often occur the same weekend, so check w/the official visitors bureau site. 

While at WF, don't be afraid to introduce yourself to folks, particularly in the contest room or even the dealers room. There are quite a few folk who've been attending WonderFest since the very first show in 1821*, and whom might seem a bit... crusty... at first, but they're really nice folks once you get to know them. Most of them like to break in "no0bs" whenever possible, but that usually means they'll talk your ear off, so no real worries. 

So, WonderFest is a virtual ton-o-fun and there's lots of eye-candy to behold. Lots to do in the area, as well, so you can even consider bringing your family. I recommend making your first attendance as a solo-gig, tho, sans family. That way you won't feel guilty if you're only in the hotel room for about five hours a day. 

Enjoy! 


*NOTE: The date constantly changing thing is sort of a joke amongst some of the staff.*


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Rotwang said:


> Does the flying monkey look a little small?


Hmmmm....not sure about the Monkey (played by Mike Nesmith?)
But Dorothy Gale, Scarecrow, Lion and the Tin Man are pretty small 

Thanks for the pictures John :thumbsup:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Griffworks said:


> Yes, it's been held in Louisville, Kentucky, every year since 1891*
> There are quite a few folk who've been attending WonderFest since the very first show in 1821*,
> 
> Enjoy!
> ...


Here is a Rare woodcut from the first show....
It depicts the aftermath of some very questionable judging 








Mcdee


----------



## Blufusion (Jan 30, 2010)

Thank You very much for the info. I will hopefully get there next yr. They are having SW Celebration in August next yr in orlando. Hope to make both. My partner will be going with me. And fortunatly the rtoom will not be a big cost. He works for Marriott and we get 75% off of room rates. probably will drive. Thanks Again. I love this site .


----------



## starduster (Feb 12, 2006)

Awesome photos John, one of these days I'll be attending this show now that I have the time, and when bringing a model for the contest any suggestions ? BTW does anyone know if that glider model is a kit or was it a scratch built model ? it's in pics 73 & 138, thanks. Karl


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*kinda close,,,, sorta*



mcdougall said:


> Hmmmm....not sure about the Monkey (played by Mike Nesmith?)
> But Dorothy Gale, Scarecrow, Lion and the Tin Man are pretty small
> 
> Thanks for the pictures John :thumbsup:


its a little blurry but it does kinda look like the ex wife :tongue:


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

woof359 said:


> its a little blurry but it does kinda look like the ex wife :tongue:


The one with the hat....or the one with the tail...?

Mcdee


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

mcdougall said:


> Here is a Rare woodcut from the first show....
> It depicts the aftermath of some very questionable judging
> 
> 
> ...


See, this is why I never enter contests.


----------



## Rotwang (May 25, 2011)

> Are you kidding!?


Sorry, I should have said "Is the flying monkey in the same scale as the witch figure?".


----------



## woof359 (Apr 27, 2003)

*misssing ball*

I bet the three of them are suppose to be inside the crystal ball,no dout about it, the green babe in the HAT was the ex:drunk:


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Any new monster kits announced?


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Did anyone else take a camera with them?
Denis


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

mcdougall said:


> Did anyone else take a camera with them?
> Denis


I was only able to break away from my table for short periods but I did manage to get over to the contest room and took these:

http://s1151.photobucket.com/user/StarlightingProjects/slideshow/Wonderfest 2013

The Kong & Frankenstein on Empire State was one of my favorites

Regards,
Matt


----------



## mcdougall (Oct 28, 2007)

Thanks Matt...Great shots!:thumbsup:
Denis


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

mcdougall said:


> Did anyone else take a camera with them?
> Denis


I did.
But I just got home a couple hours ago, and don't even have my stuff put away yet.
Then I can get started on the 700 pictures I took.


----------



## aurora fan (Jan 18, 1999)

Thank you you for posting the wonderful pictures! I am most excited about any information on Dr Frankenstein and Pretorios, I saw them in a few pictures and need them for my diorama badly if they scale well with DarkHorse bride and Monster kits! Truly love the one where the Dr is working with beakers behind his lab table!


----------



## Spockr (Sep 14, 2009)

aurora fan said:


> Thank you you for posting the wonderful pictures! I am most excited about any information on Dr Frankenstein and Pretorios, I saw them in a few pictures and need them for my diorama badly if they scale well with DarkHorse bride and Monster kits! Truly love the one where the Dr is working with beakers behind his lab table!


The Frankenstein with beakers is called the "Formula for Life" is currently being made by Resin Crypt. They have some more releases coming soon and if my guess is right one will be Pretorious. 

The Frankenstein (Crazy am I) and Pretorious (Father Of The Bride) kits in the diorama with the Horizon Bride were sculpted by Bryan Moore and are available from Monsters in motion as a cast on demand until the molds die. 

All the above kits are 1:6th scale

BTW: The model in this picture is the Formula for Life kit which I re-purposed to go along with my Galvanic Harmonizer - Doom Box. The Formula's lab bit are seen in the background.



Hope this helps

Regards,
Matt


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

TAY666 said:


> I did.
> But I just got home a couple hours ago, and don't even have my stuff put away yet.
> Then I can get started on the 700 pictures I took.


Still not quite done yet. Still have to do the Fantasy / Sci-Fi category for the contest yet.
But I think I have enough pics up to make some people happy now.

http://www.tylisaari.com/models/shows/wf2013/wf13.htm


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

mrmurph said:


> Any new monster kits announced?


During the Moebius discussion, he did mention a Curse of the Werewolf.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Round 2 reissue of Star Trek bridge kit, is screaming for an aftermarket kit to convert it to the second pilot episode, "Where No Man Has Gone Before". Muted color scheme, Kirk's intercom looked like a desk lamp, figures with different uniforms. I'd buy one.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Thanks, Trevor, those are great photos.


----------



## TAY666 (Jan 8, 2000)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Thanks, Trevor, those are great photos.


You are welcome.
Just put up the last of what I took a little bit ago.


----------

